

Which is better – 6 DBs with 5,000,000 tables or 5,000,000 DBs with 6 tables? - robin_reala
http://stackoverflow.com/q/4864144/453783

======
chris_wot
This was posted in 2011, by someone who was confused by databases. This looks
like it's making fun of the person who posted it. Is that necessary? Surely we
are better than this.

------
Taurenking
How did this get to the front page?

~~~
sebastianavina
somebody thought a confused teenager was funny?

